# What are some "must have" shadows??



## bballgirl612 (Mar 26, 2005)

All I have is pink freeze, and i am getting metamorph and meadowland! I like wearing all colors!!


----------



## MACreation (Mar 26, 2005)

hepcat, surreal, pollen, trax, seedy pearl are some of my faves


----------



## amandamakeup (Mar 26, 2005)

parfait amour, white frost, cranberry, satin taupe, goldmine, electric eel, sushi flower, green smoke, smut, shroom. 
I love these colors!


----------



## GoldieLox (Mar 26, 2005)

Shroom and Nylon are a MUST for blending and just go with anything. 

For vibrant colors i love electric eel, cranberry, orange, parfiet amour, sushi flower, chrome yellow, bitter, paridisco!, copper ring.. so many more. 

oh and virgin isle is a really fun cream one to get.


----------



## wolfmaster (Mar 26, 2005)

pollen, juxt, tilt, swimming, parrot (sorry, le), paradisco are my favorite!!


----------



## Sanne (Mar 26, 2005)

parrot, swimming, aquadisiac, electric eel, gleam, sushiflower, parfait amour, black tied, sprout, and so many more!!!


----------



## user2 (Mar 26, 2005)

Amber Lights, Coppering, Meadowland, Sugarwhite, Swimming, Bitter, Goldmine


----------



## smilezlie (Mar 26, 2005)

i <3 mythology. its so pretty and so under-rated!


----------



## singinmys0ng (Mar 26, 2005)

my fav. is patina..good for natural days :-D


----------



## spyderfly10 (Mar 26, 2005)

i agree w/ mythology being underrated!!!!! so mythology, swish, jest, naked lunch, steamy, coquette, seedy pearl, mulch, trax, au contraire, juxt, ....


----------



## Alison (Mar 26, 2005)

I wear Vex with Trax or Shale all of the time.


----------



## Demosthenes (Mar 26, 2005)

Naked Lunch, Contrast, Deep Truth, Mulch, Parrot, Meadowland, Notcturnelle... so many!


----------



## misslexa (Mar 26, 2005)

jest... beauty marked... tempting.... amber lights.... ahhh so many!!!


----------



## mspixieears (Mar 27, 2005)

My faves are Freshwater for vibrancy, Femme Noir for lining/smoky eye, Mink Pink as a base but also to make the eye area skintone look even and flawless (or close!). I also love Beautiful Iris as a wash.


----------



## AnGeLNS363 (Mar 28, 2005)

Vanilla, Retrospeck, Phloof! (for highlighting the browbone and the inner corners of the eyes), Woodwinked, Pink Papillion, Petalescent... etc. (i go for naturals/pinks)


----------



## solardame (Mar 28, 2005)

Arena, Cranberry, Swimming, Club, Romp, Tilt, Hepcat/Plum Dressing, Humid, Gorgeous Gold...


----------



## jamiemeng (Mar 28, 2005)

swimming, pink papillion, parfait amour, creme de violet, aquadisiac. Thanks


----------



## blepharisma (Mar 28, 2005)

This is so funny.

Asking us which eye shadow colours are the best is like asking kids what candy is the best... Everyone has their favourites - and the list of favourites can get pretty long.

I've actually been told that I probably collect eyeshadows because they look like candy.

hahaha!


----------



## MacArtistFauryn (Mar 31, 2005)

no one mentioned "sketch"

Man, I use that on everyone w/ almost everything!!!!


----------



## mandyjw82 (Mar 31, 2005)

shroom


----------



## Crazy Girly (Apr 1, 2005)

I realy love swish,swimming and mythology!!Ther're great and very easy to work with ;-)!!


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 1, 2005)

HUMID! femme noir, deep truth, freshwater, nylon, shroom, paradisco, creme de violet, surreal, sprout, intoxicate, expensive pink, SUSHI FLOWER, MULCH,... those are some of my HG's... tho i could go ON AND ON =)


----------



## rouquinne (Apr 1, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *roxie.* 
_naked lunch - my base for like...everything._

 
me too!!!!


----------



## luxette (Apr 11, 2005)

I absolutely love retrospeck, aquadisiac, paradisco, and star violet.


----------



## haha_noodlez (Apr 12, 2005)

I think a must-have would be either vanilla or pollen e/s
for blending. I generally reach for moth brown, plum, black tied, mythology, and sable.


----------



## Shawna (Apr 12, 2005)

vex is a favorite of mine, also woodwinked, coppering, plum dressing, goldmine, star violet, trax, au contraire for the smokey look, boy, I could name colours for hours, I love them all................


----------



## clairewear (Apr 12, 2005)

Shroom, Paradisco, Nocturnell, Mulch


----------



## glamella (Apr 15, 2005)

All the veluxe pearls. I am in love with these!


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Apr 15, 2005)

Woodwinked, Gleam, and Mythology


----------



## melozburngr (Apr 15, 2005)

I agree with glittergoddess, woodwinked is a definite... and I also loooove my cranberry.  (it makes my eyes turn this awesome blue for some reason... kinda creepy blue really, but SUPER cool.)


----------



## Shoe Crazy (Apr 15, 2005)

Cranberry makes my already blue eyes stand out as well! I loooove it. Tempting does the same thing to my eyes. Also mythology, honey lust and shroom is a def. must have! I can go on but I will stop now


----------



## SOLO x STAR (Apr 15, 2005)

Schroom, Naked Lunch, Sushi Flower..I can go on, lol.


----------



## laceymeow (Apr 15, 2005)

nylon, retrospeck, juiced, sushi flower, chrome yellow, electric eel, swimming, beauty marked. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 those are my essentials.


----------



## Tinker Bell (Apr 17, 2005)

My staples: 

*Shroom (I use it everyday and night)
*Naked lunch
*Satin taupe
*Greensmoke
*Era


----------



## natalie75 (Feb 11, 2006)

*In my humble opinion*

I never see any posts on Kid but I love it, works with everything


----------



## kissmypinkstar (Feb 11, 2006)

Mulch, beauty marked, aquadisiac, smut, honeylust.......


----------



## cyens (Feb 11, 2006)

vanilla, swish, sushi flower, nocturnelle, cranberry, dove feather,  bamboo


----------



## laurenmo88 (Feb 11, 2006)

Shroom


----------



## AudreyNicole (Feb 12, 2006)

I am just starting to collect MAC, but so far, some of my favorites are:
Sprout
Retrospeck
Trax
Mulch
Expensive Pink

I am wanting:
Coppering
Shimmermoss
Juxt
Humid
Freshwater
Black Tied


----------



## jenjunsan (Feb 12, 2006)

I love:
Shroom
Swish
Mythology
Sable
Mulch
Trax
Sensualize
All That Glitters
or any VPs for that matter...


----------



## Kat (Feb 12, 2006)

Woodwinked, shimmermoss and parfait amour.  Every day i wear one of these just about.  Expensive pink is also a good one.


----------



## Chelly (Feb 12, 2006)

beauty marked, freshwater, swish, amber lights, carbon


----------



## MACmermaid (Feb 13, 2006)

all that glitters (not mentioned too much but awesome), mulch, bronze, amber lights, shroom, woodwinked, knight divine, flashtrack, humid (LOVE), velvet moss, coppering, and i'd better stop now before i can't stop. . .


----------



## Padmita (Feb 13, 2006)

Surreal, Swish, Tilt, Plumage ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ), Expensive Pink, Lustreleaf, Steamy


----------



## 1dmbfan (Feb 13, 2006)

cranberry, phloof, mythology, lucky green, woodwinked, swish, black tied, casino.


----------



## lindseylouike (Feb 14, 2006)

Honesty, retrospeck, shale, greensmoke, sumptous olive


----------



## mskttn (Feb 14, 2006)

Steamy (!), Black Tied, Gold Bit, Cranberry.


----------



## theleopardcake (Feb 14, 2006)

steamy, sumptuous olive, stars n rockets, and gorgeous gold.


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Feb 14, 2006)

Casino/ Gleam/ AMber lights


----------



## lackofcolor (Feb 14, 2006)

amber lights I live for it.  and I want cranberry soo bad I think that will be my other wear all the time one.


----------



## Azzura (Feb 14, 2006)

My must haves are: parfait amour, patina, seedy pearl, parrot (le) and tempting.


----------



## sincola (May 26, 2006)

My faves:

Shroom, Nylon, Naked Lunch, Pink Freeze
Satin Taupe, Seedy Pearl, Jest, Vex, Retrospeck


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 26, 2006)

sketch, contrast, carbon, dazzlelight, stars n rockets.


----------



## sweetramona (May 26, 2006)

Shroom, expensive pink, retrospeck, greensmoke, mystery for lining, shale, mink pink, dovefeather


----------



## whitnie (May 27, 2006)

shroom, juxt, iris print, electric eel, carbon


----------



## user79 (May 27, 2006)

I don't think there's a "must have" tbh, everyone has different colourings so it all depends on your skincolour, eyecolour, hair, etc.


----------

